#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Como Abrir um Novo Tópico?

## mulungunet

Caros companheiros,

Gostaria de saber com fazer e onde colocar, um topico sobre ZERO SHELL, essa excelente distribuição Linux para Balance, desenvolvida por Italianos, com Trad para Ingles...Sem Portugues BR ainda.Muito Obrigado!

----------


## sergio

Acesse o Forum Distribuições Linux e depois em *Postar Novo Tópico* crie um título breve e descritivo e faça sua mensagem. Infelizmente não temos nenhum sub-fórum específico para esta Distro, mas dependendo dos comentários que receber em seu tópico poderemos criá-lo.

----------


## microlucas

pelo amor de Deus aonde criar um novo tópico responder e facillllll kkkk

----------


## trober

> ...onde criar um novo tópico...


Olá.

Os procedimentos já foram informados pelo Sergio, no _post_ anterior ao seu.

No entanto, usando outras palavras, repito o processo de orientação:

1) Clicar no botão "Fóruns" ou acessar o endereço abaixo.
https://under-linux.org/forum.php

2) Selecionar a área temática respectiva ao contexto de sua nova mensagem.
Por exemplo, caso você queira abrir um tópico sobre VoIP, você selecionará o sub-fórum "VoIP", dentro de "Serviços".

3) Clicar no botão "Postar novo tópico".

4) Antes de criar um novo tópico, faça bom uso da ferramenta de pesquisa, disponível em https://under-linux.org/search.php

Espero ter ajudado.

Saudações,

Trober

----------


## microlucas

ola obrigado por responder só posso estar cego mais isso fica aonde por exemplo entrei 
FórunsPortal Under-Linux.OrgWirelessEnlaces de longa distância ,isso né depois aonde fica o botão "Postar novo tópico"fica em cima ou em baixo ja procurei isso vários dias e não acho

----------


## trober

> ola obrigado por responder só posso estar cego mais isso fica aonde por exemplo entrei 
> FórunsPortal Under-Linux.OrgWirelessEnlaces de longa distância ,isso né depois aonde fica o botão "Postar novo tópico"fica em cima ou em baixo ja procurei isso vários dias e não acho


Olá.

É um botão grande, azul, do mesmo tamanho do botão "Responder ao tópico", localizado acima do seletor de paginação (superior).

Se ainda assim não encontrar, clique _direto_ no link abaixo:

https://under-linux.org/newthread.ph...ewthread&f=105

Avise-nos se funcionou  :Smile: 

Saudações,

Trober

----------


## microlucas

o link apareceu assim:


*microlucas*, você não tem permissão para o acesso a esta página. Pode haver vários motivos:
Sua conta de usuário não tem privilégios suficientes para o acesso a esta página. Você está tentando editar mensagem de outra pessoa, acessar recursos administrativos ou outro sistema privilegiado?
2.Se está tentando postar, o Administrador pode ter desativado sua conta, ou ela pode estar aguardando ativação.

vou criar uma nova conta para ver.

----------


## microlucas

tudo resolvido com uma nova conta, no lugar dele liga branco, agora o que aconteceu não sei kkkkkkkk

----------


## Eternoamador

Também não consigo abrir tópico novo...

----------


## wala

> Também não consigo abrir tópico novo...



Clica la em cima em fóruns, vai no assunto que vc quer, como por exemplo redes e depois na aba postar novo tópico.

----------


## underlinuxtest

Para criar um tópico acesse os Fóruns https://under-linux.org/forum.php clique em uma categoria (exemplo Redes https://under-linux.org/forumdisplay.php?f=245) e dentro da Categoria clique em + Postar Novo Topico

----------

